# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2022)

*Has anyone made their own mailbox (or just mailbox post) that highlights their woodworking hobby?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Really, there isn’t such a thing as a hot water heater. They don’t heat hot water, they heat cold water… it should be called a cold water heater….


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 15, 2022)

Not a highlight for hobby. I have built specialized mailbox posts with a built in sign holder for a group of folks who wanted to display Bible verses. No pictures. They were just pressure treated 4x4 and 2x4

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 15, 2022)

No.


----------



## Brink (May 15, 2022)

Bent lam and custom metallic paint

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2022)

I got nuttin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 15, 2022)

Did these almost two years ago. My neighbor cut the wood before I learned of the project. I helped with the digging and I did the concrete. Neighbor did a good job on the wood work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs (May 15, 2022)

A buddy and I made a Little Library a couple years ago. Kind of like a giant mailbox. Last I heard it fell over last year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2022)

Funny you should mention that, it has been on my to-do list for a long time. Probably wont make the box, but I want to get a gnarly twisted trunk or limb section to place my box on top of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (May 16, 2022)

Been in my house for 29 years, one month and one day. We're on a state road, rural and not crazy busy...but...i'm probably on mailbox #15 at least!! Got some old 4 x 4's behind the garage and keep a spare box in the house. Stopped doing "fancy" on the 3rd one, been quick ever since.
Usually we just see the box laying in the front yard when we get up in the morning, but a few have been memorable:
1. the first--old box that was on the remnant of a utility pole about 2 weeks after we moved in. Chevy S-10 hit it dead center and flipped over in the front yard. Early evening, still light and we saw it happen...spectacular.
2. a few years later, probably #4, woke up on Memorial Day morning saw box & post in the front yard, the 2 prior had been hit & run so i expected the same. Mid-morning, a young man pulled in the driveway, said he'd made a mistake the night before by driving home when he shouldn't have been. Was on his way into town to get replacement parts. One of the best acts of integrity i've ever seen.
3. The streak. April 2020 hit & run, replaced box. 2 weeks later, state closed road to replace RR crossing (made for a quiet 2 months of Covid shutdown). First morning...dump truck backed into the 2 week old mailbox, they replaced it right away. 2 months later, first night road was open, teenager obliterated it after he'd robbed a store. I didn't figure he'd make bail quick, so i replaced. Still have that one--might be the longest run in 29 years. That will end since i wrote it publicly!!

So...short version....no.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 16, 2022)

Man, with that history of reckless drivers I'd go get some huge boulders and line my front yard. Is it still a thing to drive by and whack mailboxes with a baseball bat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 16, 2022)

Greenacres2 said:


> Been in my house for 29 years, one month and one day. We're on a state road, rural and not crazy busy...but...i'm probably on mailbox #15 at least!! Got some old 4 x 4's behind the garage and keep a spare box in the house. Stopped doing "fancy" on the 3rd one, been quick ever since.
> Usually we just see the box laying in the front yard when we get up in the morning, but a few have been memorable:
> 1. the first--old box that was on the remnant of a utility pole about 2 weeks after we moved in. Chevy S-10 hit it dead center and flipped over in the front yard. Early evening, still light and we saw it happen...spectacular.
> 2. a few years later, probably #4, woke up on Memorial Day morning saw box & post in the front yard, the 2 prior had been hit & run so i expected the same. Mid-morning, a young man pulled in the driveway, said he'd made a mistake the night before by driving home when he shouldn't have been. Was on his way into town to get replacement parts. One of the best acts of integrity i've ever seen.
> ...


Number 2 gave me goosbumps. Not many people around anymore that wood do that. I did what he did once. I wasn't drunk, but was driving my '66 442 and came home on a pea graveled section of road, so punched it and fishtailed right into a mail box. The guy had it sitting on a chair for about 2 weeks before getting it mounted properly. 
Thank goodness I didn't hurt the car, but then decided drag strips were where you give it your best. Loved that car. Had 3 of them in my lifetime. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (May 16, 2022)

I made this for someone.

Reactions: Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (May 16, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Man, with that history of reckless drivers I'd go get some huge boulders and line my front yard. Is it still a thing to drive by and whack mailboxes with a baseball bat?


Nah, after the first one flipped we made sure everything was break-away. No need to get someone hurt. Haven’t had one hit on purpose, usually clipped with a fender or a mirror!

@Nubsnstubs —I feel the same, honestly the kid helped shape my life, or at least affirm my path!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 16, 2022)

Well, I've done plenty of "copy the big box store" for wooden posts, and several iron pipe posts. As for the box, Federal law states it needs to be approved by the USPS to use. Most are stamped by the manufacturer, but home made require a permit and the process can take months. I suspect that now days, most carriers are not educated on law or lack caring so it likely matters no more.

As for batters, when that phase hit here, dozens of boxes ended up with a section of well casing inside the box, packed out with concrete. A few offenders were quickly figured out when broken bats were left behind, teens were seeing doctors for shoulder injuries and cars were showing up at body shops with strange damages....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2022)

Built one for my mom years ago. Before the day of taking pictures of stuff I've done. Years ago I was well...batter up but that's a story best left untold. Coulda been a lot worse than it was!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

